# Sangfroidish vs Totodile



## Eifie (Apr 5, 2015)

[size=+2]*Sangfroidish vs Totodile*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 double
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* Battle Subway

Since we've both agreed this battle's going to be a trainwreck anyway, why not hold it on a train? There are no interesting gimmicks or effects in this battle, it's just a normal old battle. On a train. Only Pokémon who can comfortably fit in a subway carriage and moves that can physically be used in a subway carriage are allowed.



*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifblim <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Krokorok <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rucks* the male Lillipup <Vital Spirit> @ Eviolite
 *Kloe* the female Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Kitaniji* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Zia* the female Ralts <Trace>


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Baí Zé* the male Absol <Super Luck>
 *Hel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Korra* the female Frogadier <Protean> @ Lucky Egg
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Poe* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Aeris* the female Klefki <Prankster>

*Sangfroidish* sends out, then *Totodile* sends out and posts commands, then *Sangfroidish* posts commands.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Eifie <3

I'll send out Queen Anne and Artorias!


----------



## Totodile (Apr 6, 2015)

Let's see. How about Anput and Korra? Now let's see how I can mess up strategy.

Anput, for the first action, use Bulk Up if Queen Anne Protects, but if she doesn't, use Foresight on Artorias. If he's protecting but she's not, hit her with Power-Up Punch. Second, use Foresight on Artorias if you haven't already, but if you have, use Power-Up Punch on him. Finally, use Power-Up Punch on Artorias, but if he's Protected or you haven't been able to use Foresight on him, use Force Palm on Queen Anne.

Korra, Taunt Queen Anne first, but if she Protects, make a large Substitute. Whatever you do, drop your Lucky Egg. On the second and third actions, hit Queen Anne with some Scalds, but if she Protects, aim at Artorias instead.

*Anput: Bulk Up/Foresight @ Artorias/Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne ~ Foresight @ Artorias/Power-Up Punch @ Artorias ~ Power-Up Punch @ Artorias/Force Palm @ Queen Anne

Korra: Taunt @ Queen Anne (drop Lucky Egg)/Substitute (20%) (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Scald @ Queen Anne/Scald @ Artorias x2*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm just now realising the folly of sending out a Ground-type in an arena with no ground :v Not that it matters too much for the time being! (Also you totally could have sent out Sobek and Perry so we could have ourselves an awesome crocodile-sword duel! For shame.)

Anyway, Queenie, looks like we're stuck throwing out attacks for this round, so we may as well just wail on our friend Korra here. Let's start with a *Knock Off* for the damage boost and then *Thunder Fang* until further notice.

*Knock Off @Korra ~ Thunder Fang @Korra ~ Thunder Fang @Korra*

Artorias, it's clear Anput's determined to get that Attack of hers up and I want us supporting her every step of the way. Help her out with a *Swagger*. Then celebrate her newfound potency with a nice glittery *Flash Cannon*!
Of course, this is all just so we can build up her hopes only to dash them at the last minute, so go ahead and steal those Attack boosts with a *Power Trick*.

*Swagger @Anput ~ Flash Cannon @Anput ~ Power Trick @Anput*

(I'm guessing Power Trick works based on stat alterations in ASB, since barely anyone works with base stats. If not, I will cry. Do you want me to cry Eifie)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 6, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: GROWLING LIKE A SUPER-INTIMIDATING BEAST.


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: LOOMING LIKE A SUPER-INTIMIDATING SWORD.

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cowering in utmost terror.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cowering in utmost terror.

------------------------------​
A deafening snarl rips through the subway carriage. Korra and Anput both cringe back in terror of Sangfroidish's TERRIFYING ROARING DRAGON oh it's just a crocodile. Whew. That's not scary at all, then.

A thinly-veiled hint of deep, dark malice gleams within Queen Anne's deep, dark eyes of DEEP, DARK DESPAIR. Maybe she is kind of scary. Korra and Anput resume their fearful cowering. Queen Anne curls up for a short pre-battle nap, rumbling snores echoing through the arena.

But alas, Korra must overcome her fears to provoke THE BEAST WITHIN THE SUBWAY CARRIAGE. She leaves her precious Lucky Egg beneath a nearby seat, creeps up silently to the sleeping Krokorok and, holding her breath, pokes her in the snout.

Queen Anne doesn't respond.

Getting a bit braver, Korra peels back the beast's left eyelid...

QUEEN ANNE LEAPS TO HER FEET, SMOKE UNFURLING FROM HER NOSTRILS, ROARING FEROCIOUSLY AND BEATING HER CHEST WITH THE RAGING RAGE OF A HORRIFYING BEASTLY BEAST!!!

She reaches out an arm and pathetically swipes at the non-existent Lucky Egg no longer hanging above Korra's very existent chest. Her claws, wreathed in dark energy, lightly graze Korra's skin.

Then Queen Anne goes back to sleep. An angry, wrathful sleep. Korra lets out her breath, relieved to have made it through this torment alive.

Pleased to have been given the easier task, Anput blinks her eyes shut, and when she opens them again they have a reddish cast to them. Turning her gaze to Artorias, she narrows her eyes into slits which emit twin beams of bright red light that latch onto the Honedge and forcibly pull it from its ghostly home into the prison of the real world. Artorias, however, is unconcerned. He makes a grand gesture of unsheathing himself and... somehow propelling himself toward his foe, pummeling her with insults about how she's just too scared to approach the BEAST OF THE SUBWAY CARRIAGE and what kind of pathetic Riolu is afraid of a DRAGON— er, a crocodile, and he even pokes Queen Anne with his sheath to demonstrate his _point_ (haha, get it?!), and man is Anput mad. So mad. She could punch that Queen Anne in the face if she wanted to! She could! She just doesn't want to!

Korra stares in horror at the ferocious sleeping beast as she heats up water from her internal reservoir, letting its energy fill her so that she and the water may BECOME ONE. Is she really going to do this...? The Frogadier is overwhelmed with second thoughts and nearly changes her mind, but there's nowhere for all this boiling water to go but out, so she spits it all at the snoring Queen Anne, coils of steam rising from the jet of water as it makes its way to its target. Queen Anne's eyes snap open at the very last moment, and as the scalding water scorches her skin, she turns a vengeful gaze on the one who sent it...

Consumed with anger at having her sleep disturbed (and at having a ton of scalding water dumped on her, probably), Queen Anne gets to her feet and snaps her jaws, sparks suddenly flying around her teeth as they glow the sickly yellow of bad fang hygiene. Oh, wait, that's electricity. Eep. Korra cringes back as the Krokorok advances on her and closes her jaws around her arms, unleashing a vicious pulse of electricity that courses through Korra's body with even more ferocity than she could have imagined from such a beastly beast of terror. Her limbs seize and twitch in agony, and she falls helplessly onto her back.

Meanwhile, Anput continues to grapple with the inner toil Artorias's words have sparked within her. It's true, she doesn't want to punch Queen Anne in the face! She doesn't even want to want to! But if she wanted to want to, which she doesn't want to, then... this is all just too confusing for her Riolu-sized brain! Well... her Riolu-brain-sized brain... argh! Anput bangs her head on one of the seats instead to quiet the voices in her head. Ah, blessed relief. Artorias takes advantage of her moment of calm to fire off a beam of dazzling silver Steel-type energy that hurts her eyes almost as much as it hurts her body when it makes contact, and she slumps down against a wall to recollect herself.

The lumbering beast of the subway lumbers lumberingly up to Korra, and then towers toweringly over her... menacingly. Korra gives her another blast of steaming water to the face, and Queen Anne clamps her jaws down on Korra's other arm with electricity-charged teeth once again. The war against the beast continues.

Picking herself up from the floor with a sense of renewed purpose, Anput scampers across the room to throw her fist into Artorias's hilt. The rest of her arm stays attached to her fist, so a jolt of pain travels up it as her fist slams into the fortified steel. Calluses quickly form over her hand, reinforcing her skin so that later punches may hit harder. Reeling from the impact, Artorias turns both his mental and physical eye inward, examining his constitution for... he's not sure what, really. Yep, everything all good in here. Always nice to know.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: LOOMING FEROCIOUSLY.
*Used*: Knock Off @ Korra ~ Thunder Fang @ Korra ~ Thunder Fang @ Korra


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Examining the inner reaches of his blade forged of Valyrian steel... Foresighted (3 more actions).
*Used*: Swagger @ Anput ~ Flash Cannon @ Anput ~ Power Trick

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Pondering the size of her brain. Moderately confused (30% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Foresight @ Artorias ~ [confused] ~ Power-Up Punch @ Artorias


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Still cowering. Currently Water-type. _-1 Attack_.
*Used*: Taunt @ Queen Anne ~ Scald @ Queen Anne ~ Scald @ Queen Anne

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Queen Anne's Health: 100% - 15% (Scald) - 15% (Scald) = 70%
 Queen Anne's Energy: 100% - 4% (Knock Off) - 4% (Thunder Fang) - 4% (Thunder Fang) = 88%
 Artorias's Health: 100% - 8% (Power-Up Punch) = 92%
 Artorias's Energy: 100% - 4% (Swagger) - 3% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Power Trick) = 92%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Anput's Health: 100% - 5% (confusefail) - 10% (Flash Cannon) = 85%
 Anput's Energy: 100% - 5% (Foresight) - 2% (confusefail) - 2% (Power-Up Punch) = 91%
 Korra's Health: 100% - 5% (Knock Off) - 13% (Thunder Fang) - 9% (Thunder Fang) = 74%
 Korra's Energy: 100% - 3% (Taunt) - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Scald) = 89%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Frogadier (97) > Krokorok (74) > Riolu (60) > Honedge (28).
 Queen Anne's first Thunder Fang was a critical hit.
 Anput hit herself in confusion on her second action.
 Whether Power Trick swaps stat changes or does something to do with base stats, it wouldn't have had any effect anyway since Honedge's Attack and Defense stats are pretty close. pls don't cry Sangfroidish ;;
 *Sangfroidish* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 6, 2015)

*;ʍ;*

Also seriously she told Korra to drop the freaking egg? WHAT EVEN IS READING

Okay, I haven't fucked everything too badly. We got this. Lumbering Beast of the Subw- Queen Anne, you are the biggest meanest Anklegator Krokorok there is and we're not about to let these bastards forget it. *Snarl *repeatedly at Korra until she gets just how much business you mean. Unless she protects, in which case show Anput instead with a *Power-up Punch*, unless _she_ protects too in which case *Hone Claws*. Also Hone Claws if you're too Tormented to do stuff.

*Snarl @Korra/Power-up Punch @Anput/Hone Claws x3*

Artorias, I kinda messed up that attempted attack boost, so let's take it out on Anput by making annoying sounds! Hit her with a *Metal Sound* and then keep the *Flash Cannon*s coming! If she protects, shift your commands along and use *Iron Defense* instead.

*Metal Sound @Anput/Iron Defense ~ Flash Cannon @Anput/Metal Sound @Anput/Iron Defense ~ Flash Cannon @Anput/Metal Sound @Anput/Iron Defense*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 7, 2015)

Anput, I didn't want to put you through this, but it seems we have no choice. Be sexy and distract that sword guy and make him feel bad about his whatever. After that, make a doll for him to ogle. Finally, Punch him with all the Focus you can muster. If you're too confused to do something, move everything back an action.

Korra, keep using Scald until Queen Anne gets burned. Once that happens, Power-Up Punch away.

*Anput: Captivate @Artorias ~ Substitute (20%)/Captivate @Artorias ~ Focus Punch @ Artorias/Substitute (20%)/Captivate @Artorias

Korra: Scald @Queen Anne ~ Scald @Queen Anne/Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne ~ Scald @ Queen Anne/Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: LOOMING FEROCIOUSLY.


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Examining the inner reaches of his blade forged of Valyrian steel... Foresighted (3 more actions).

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Pondering the size of her brain. Moderately confused (30% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Still cowering. Currently Water-type. _-1 Attack_.

------------------------------​
In one corner of the subway carriage, the clash between Looming Beast and Intrepid Frog continues. Again and again, Intrepid Frog douses Looming Beast in torrents of water heated to scalding temperatures, and Looming Beast responds with vicious, hateful snarls that carry with them hints of a future, greater threat. Intrepid Frog grows more rattled with each roar, but presses on, albeit with progressively smaller amounts of water, and in the end when the two finally break apart, both noticeably worse for the wear, Looming Beast is covered in angry red welts that throb visibly, clearly upsetting Looming Beast as she snaps pointlessly at them with her jaws. A small victory for Intrepid Frog and all of Frogkind. And Anput, too, because she's feeling generous.

Meanwhile, Anput eyes the ongoing battle between Frog and Foe, and brushes back her head fur before turning to Artorias and attempting to charm him with honeyed words about how they could find love in a hopeless place, in the midst of this bloody battle. Her way with words and unique, totally original turn of phrase have their effect on Artorias, who softens a bit, hilt glowing bright pink... he rubs his sword and sheath together nervously, and a truly horrifying, cacophonous wail of metal on metal erupts. Anput winces to herself and covers her large, floppy ears with her hands, but it's just not enough to keep the high-pitched screeching out of her head and already-hurting brain.

Once the noise finally fades into blessed silence, Anput turns around and rips out the covering of one of the seat cushions, pulling out pile after pile of cotton to construct a sloppy replica of herself. One observing would notice that the arm muscles of the doll are noticeably larger, the legs stronger and sturdier... but to Anput it's just like looking in a mirror. A mirror that transforms your reflection into a pile of cotton. She gives her creation a satisfied pat on the head and it springs to life, flexing and admiring its muscles for a second before leaping valiantly into the path of another silver bolt of energy that Artorias has taken advantage of the moment to fire. The beam tears out a chunk of the Substitute's side, and cotton spills everywhere, but the doll doesn't seem to feel pain or look too much worse for the wear.

Narrowing her eyes at her opponent, Anput draws back her right fist and closes her eyes as she surrounds it with swirling orange Fighting energy, preparing it for the ULTIMATE FIGHTING-TYPE MOVE! Artorias recognizes what she's doing and unleashes another flash of dazzling Steel-type energy in a desperate attempt to stop her, but her cottony replica simply leaps in the way and takes the attack for itself, exploding into countless pieces of stuffing. Her Substitute's sacrifice buys Anput all the time she needs to charge up her fist for the attack, and she thrusts it forward to slam into Artorias's blade. The ring of Riolu upon metal echoes throughout the room as Artorias stumbles back, sword-like, and cries out in agony, sword-like, and loses his balance and falls over, sword-like. Too late, he regains his hold on the ghost world and lets his essence retreat back into it to prevent something like this from happening again.

Panting heavily, Korra and Anput both turn to look at the Looming Beast of the Subway, who's gnashing her teeth in pain from her many burns. She sure doesn't look so scary now! The pair eye each other with renewed cheer, ready to press on in their quest.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: No longer looming ferociously. Burned (1% damage per action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Used*: Snarl @ Korra ~ Snarl @ Korra ~ Snarl @ Korra


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Of course his blade isn't damaged. It's forged from Valyrian steel. _-2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Metal Sound @ Anput ~ Flash Cannon @ Anput ~ Flash Cannon @ Anput

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Feeling much more cheerful. Moderately confused (15% failure chance). _+3 Attack, -2 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Captivate @ Artorias ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Focus Punch @ Artorias


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Pleased with the results of her efforts. Currently Water-type. _-3 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Scald @ Queen Anne ~ Scald @ Queen Anne ~ Scald @ Queen Anne

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Queen Anne's Health: 70% - 15% (Scald) - 14% (Scald) - 13% (Scald) - 1% (burn) = 30% (capped)
 Queen Anne's Energy: 88% - 3% (Snarl) - 3% (Snarl) - 3% (Snarl) = 79%
 Artorias's Health: 92% - 30% (Focus Punch) = 62%
 Artorias's Energy: 92% - 2% (Metal Sound) - 3% (Flash Cannon) - 3% (Flash Cannon) = 84%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Anput's Health: 85% - 20% (Substitute) = 65%
 Anput's Substitute: 20% - 10% (Flash Cannon) - 10% (Flash Cannon) = 0%
 Anput's Energy: 91% - 2% (Captivate) - 10% (Substitute) - 8% (Focus Punch) = 71%
 Korra's Health: 74% - 7% (Snarl) - 7% (Snarl) - 7% (Snarl) = 53%
 Korra's Energy: 89% - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Scald) = 77%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Frogadier (97) > Krokorok (74) > Riolu (60) > Honedge (28).
 Scald burned Queen Anne on the third action.
 Foresight wore off at the end of the round. So did Intimidate.
 *Totodile* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, that actually worked! Great going, girls.

Anput, fix Artorias with another Foresight. Then use Drain Punch on him a couple times. If he Protects, use Power-Up Punch on Queen Anne. If you're confused on the first action, or if he used Protect on the first action, use Foresight on him on the second action.

Korra, use Power-Up Punch on Queen Anne a bunch. If she Protects, use Dark Pulse on Artorias. If they both Protect, just Chill.

*Anput: Foresight @Artorias/Power-Up Punch @Queen Anne ~ Drain Punch @Artorias/Foresight @Artorias/Power-Up Punch @Queen Anne x2

Korra: Power-Up Punch @Queen Anne/Dark Pulse @Artorias/Chill x3*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 7, 2015)

oh dear oh dear

Queenie, let's *Taunt * Anput to stop her hurting our little sword buddy. Then *Torment* the frog to make it waste an action and hit her with *Iron Tail*.

*Taunt @Anput ~ Torment @Korra ~ Iron Tail @Korra*

Artorias, the heat should be off you for a round, so put up a *Reflect *around you and your croc buddy and then keep it up with the *Flash Cannon*s.

*Reflect ~ Flash Cannon @Anput ~ Flash Cannon @Anput*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: No longer looming ferociously. Burned (1% damage per action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement).


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Of course his blade isn't damaged. It's forged from Valyrian steel. _-2 Special Attack_.

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Feeling much more cheerful. Moderately confused (15% failure chance). _+3 Attack, -2 Special Defense_.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Pleased with the results of her efforts. Currently Water-type. _-3 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Single-mindedly intent on her objective, Korra starts off the round with a move borrowed from her partner: charging up her fist with deep orange Fighting-type energy that expands into an aura that envelops her entire body, she PUNCHES THE LUMBERING BEAST RIGHT IN THE FACE. Her fist bounces right off, instantly callusing over from the impact, and Queen Anne recoils as well, roaring as much in pain as in frustration. Turning her sights toward Anput, Queen Anne takes a leaf out of her partner's book as well, regaling the Riolu with a stream of taunts laced with a vaguely sinister undertone of dark energy, about how her partner's brave enough to punch a dragon in the face but Anput's too scared, and—

Overcome with righteous fury, Anput completely forgets the rest of her commands and PUNCHES THE LUMBERING BEAST RIGHT IN THE FACE. That sure shuts her up. Anput's fist continues to toughen up, as well.

Meanwhile, Artorias completely ignores all the action to summon up a shimmering veil of bright golden energy that settles around him and Queen Anne to help shield them from further blows. Queen Anne, quickly weakening from the constant battery to her poor face, heaves a small sigh of relief. Then Korra punches her in the face again. This time, however, her fist slows as it pierces the veil, only lightly jabbing Queen Anne's snout instead of breaking all of her teeth. That's a relief. In fact, really, it's kind of pathetic. Can't Korra and her teammate do any better than that? Queen Anne really rips into the poor frog, unfortunately only figuratively for now, about how everyone's totally getting tired of the same old move and Korra's really going to have to try harder if she wants to make a dent in this lovely, flawless face...

Too caught up in her anger to lend Korra any support, Anput draws back her own fist and surrounds it in swirling green energy this time, shovering her arm forward with all the force she can muster and eagerly awaiting the harsh _clang_ of her fist on Artorias's cheap iron sword body and... her arm passes right through him. What?! It worked before! Anput hops up and down on the spot indignantly as Artorias grins internally and shoots off a stream of glittering Steel-type energy for the dozenth time or so. The force throws Anput back into the seat cushion that she tore up to make her Substitute, and itchy cotton sticks to her arms and legs as she lies there blinking memories of the blinding light from her eyes, temporarily dazzled.

Korra hangs her head in shame. Her quest, her ultimate journey to tame the Lumbering Looming Beast of the Lumbering Looming Subway Carriage, is doomed. Her punches aren't enough, and what else does she even know how to do? Nothing, that's what. Nothing at all. She should just return home to her froggy swamplands and tell them to find another intrepid explorer, because she's clearly not up for the job. Queen Anne chooses that moment to add injury to insult, by flexing the muscles in her tail as it suddenly becomes MADE OF METAL. She swings her tail around to hit Korra in the chest, tearing open a huge gash in her skin and throwing her halfway across the subway car. Korra simply lies on the ground, too discouraged to get back up.

Anput tries to punch Artorias again, and her fist goes right through him again, which is pretty embarrassing. And Artorias throws out yet another bolt of dazzling silver energy to slam the already dazed Anput against a wall. Nothing new here. Same old, same old, muses Korra...

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Barely able to stand. Burned (1% damage per action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Used*: Taunt @ Anput ~ Torment @ Korra ~ Iron Tail @ Korra


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Smug. His sword of Valyrian steel is impenetrable! _-2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Reflect ~ Flash Cannon @ Anput ~ Flash Cannon @ Anput

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Rapidly trying to blink the reflections of silver light out of her eyes. _+4 Attack, -3 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne ~ Drain Punch @ Artorias ~ Drain Punch @ Artorias


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: Reluctant to get back up. Tormented (3 more actions). Currently Fighting-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne ~ Power-Up Punch @ Queen Anne ~ existential crisis

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.
 A Reflect covers Sangfroidish's team (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Queen Anne's Health: 30% - 7% (Power-Up Punch) - 10% (Power-Up Punch) - 1% (burn)- 4% (Power-Up Punch) - 1% (burn) - 1% (burn) = 6%
 Queen Anne's Energy: 79% - 3% (Taunt) - 3% (Torment) - 7% (Iron Tail) = 66%
 Artorias's Health: 62%
 Artorias's Energy: 84% - 1% (Reflect) - 3% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Reflect) - 3% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Reflect) = 75%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Anput's Health: 65% - 10% (Flash Cannon) - 11% (Flash Cannon) = 44%
 Anput's Energy: 71% - 2% (Power-Up Punch) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 4% (Drain Punch) = 61%
 Korra's Health: 53% - 7% (Iron Tail) = 46%
 Korra's Energy: 77% - 2% (Power-Up Punch) - 2% (Power-Up Punch) = 73%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Frogadier (97) > Krokorok (74) > Riolu (60) > Honedge (28).
 Given all the emotion-based moves Queen Anne has been using, Korra's Torment is lasting only 4 actions instead of 5.
 Flash Cannon on the second action lowered Anput's Special Defense. It also cleared the last vestigates of Anput's confusion.
 Queen Anne's Iron Tail lowered Korra's Defense.
 *Sangfroidish* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry, Lumbering Beast, you're kinda completely screwed beyond redemption. Just *Protect *to make the frog waste an action and if you somehow survive long enough to do anything else, *Rest* and *Sleep Talk*.

*Protect ~ Rest ~ Sleep Talk*

Artorias, just... blargh, keep *Flash Cannon*ing the Riolu. If she protects or detects, go at Korra with *Shadow Claw*. If you can't hit anyone, *Iron Defense*.

*Flash Cannon @Anput/Shadow Claw @Korra/Iron Defense x3*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 9, 2015)

Let's put a whole lotta NOPE all over that idea. Anput, Feint her. That will probably end the round, but if not, Drain Punch her. Korra ... I don't know. Use your water.

*Anput: Feint @Queen Anne ~ Drain Punch @Queen Anne ~ Drain Punch @Queen Anne

Korra: Scald @Artorias ~ Waterfall @Artorias ~ Scald @Artorias*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 9, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Sangfroidish* (3/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Barely able to stand. Burned (1% damage per action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement).


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Smug. His sword of Valyrian steel is impenetrable! _-2 Special Attack_.

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Rapidly trying to blink the reflections of silver light out of her eyes. _+4 Attack, -3 Special Defense_.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: Reluctant to get back up. Tormented (3 more actions). Currently Fighting-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
The Lumbering Beast of the Subway Carriage is on the defensive! Roaring in agony, her world crashing all around her, she desperately whips up a swirling orb of glittering, nearly transparent energy, in a frantic bid to buy herself just a little more time against the wrath of Intrepid Frog! This is the moment! Korra is totally ready, and her entire body glows blue with elemental energy...

Anput steps in front of her and fakes a jab at Queen Anne with her left fist. The Lumbering Beast flinches and strengthens her shield against the blow, then lets it falter for a short moment to catch her breath. Ha! A truly observant opponent would know that Anput is _right_-fisted, and she quickly drives said fist up into Queen Anne's chin before jumping away again. The Krokorok wavers, and then wobbles on the spot, and then topples right over, bonking her snout on the ground as she lands on her stomach.

What?! Korra looks from the Lumbering Beast to her partner and back, indignantly. It was her job to finish this off! No fair! Cheeks already bulging with water rapidly approaching its boiling point, she turns and unleashes fire (or water, as it were) on the first thing she sees: Artorias's blade. The Honedge recoils from the blast and then retaliates at her partner, calling forth vengeful spirits from the Underworld to assault Anput with an arcane ritual passed down in his family for six generations in a completely new, startling move. Just kidding! It's only another Flash Cannon.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (2/3 left)

*Queen Anne*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Protect


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Doesn't even notice that his partner's been knocked out. With a diverse movepool like this, who needs partners? _-2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Flash Cannon @ Anput

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Triumphant. _+4 Attack, -3 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Feint @ Queen Anne


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Utterly disappointed. Tormented (2 more actions). Currently Water-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Scald @ Artorias

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.
 A Reflect covers Sangfroidish's team (2 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Queen Anne's Health: 6% - 7% (Feint) = 0%
 Queen Anne's Energy: 66% - 2% (Protect) = 64%
 Artorias's Health: 62% - 7% (Scald) = 55%
 Artorias's Energy: 75% - 3% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Reflect) = 71%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Anput's Health: 44% - 11% (Flash Cannon) = 33%
 Anput's Energy: 61% - 3% (Feint) = 58%
 Korra's Health: 46%
 Korra's Energy: 73% - 4% (Scald) = 69%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Frogadier (97) > Riolu (60) > Honedge (28).
 Feint knocked Queen Anne out, so the round ended after the first action.
 I have completely run out of ways to write Flash Cannon. Actually, I ran out about five Flash Cannons ago.
 *Sangfroidish* sends out, then *Totodile* posts commands first.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 9, 2015)

totally knew that feint was coming \o/

Let's bring out Kalameet!


----------



## Totodile (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay, Anput, let's claw Artorias in the face. If he tries to seduce you in some way, Attract him right back. If he Protects, just Chill.

Korra, be cool and punch the Noibat in the face. As with Anput, if he's being sexy, respond in kind. If he Protects, or if you hit the damage cap, just Chill.

*Anput: Shadow Claw @Artorias/Attract @Artorias/Chill @Kalameet x3

Korra: Ice Punch @Kalameet/Attract @Kalameet/Chill x3*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay, time to end that dog. Kalameet, hit her with Air Slashes. She should be outta here before the third action rolls in. Hold off on munching your berry when the first Ice Punch hits, since Reflect's already halving it and thanks to Torment there won't be a second :J

*Air Slash @Anput ~ Air Slash @Anput ~ Air Slash @Anput*

Meanwhile, Artorias, hit the ice frog with an *Iron Head*, then *Protect* for some damage control; chilling's not going to help Anput now, anyway. If the third action ever comes for some reason, *Flash Cannon* to annoy the ref.

*Iron Head @Korra ~ Protect ~ Flash Cannon @Korra*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 9, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Sangfroidish* (2/3 left)

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: SNARLING LIKE A SUPER INTIMIDATING BEAST.


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Doesn't even notice that his partner's been knocked out. With a diverse movepool like this, who needs partners? _-2 Special Attack_.

*Totodile* (3/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Triumphant. _+4 Attack, -3 Special Defense_.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Utterly disappointed. Tormented (2 more actions). Currently Water-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
A menacing hiss rips through the subway carriage. Korra and Anput both cringe back in terror of Sangfroidish's TERRIFYING SNARLING CROCODILE oh it's just a dragon. Wait...

FUCKING DRAGONS, WILL THESE TERRORS NEVER END?! Intrepid Frog backs away one step, then another... can she really slay a _dragon_? As the chosen one of the water tribe of froggy swamplands, it's her duty to try. So, drawing upon a tried and true tactic, Korra breathes a mist of condensation over her fist and feels a rush of cool energy fill her body as the droplets harden to a slick of ice, and then PUNCHES THE FREAKING DRAGON IN THE FREAKING FACE. OH YEAH. That pesky bubble of golden energy absorbs some of the momentum, but Kalameet still backs right away, spitting and hissing and snarling in indignation.

Choosing to ignore this devastating draconic development for now, Anput focuses on her sword rival yet again. Swathes of eerie purple energy cloak her paws, tapering to a fine point at the end of each finger. Holding up her new claws as she ominously approaches her foe, Anput is a little ashamed to be sinking to the Ghost type's dishonourable level... but nevertheless she lashes both claws across Artorias's hilt, the ghostly energy scraping through the metal as her plain old punches never could. Now that's more like it. Unfortunately, as much as she wishes to forget her new dragon-shaped troubles, they don't wish to forget her: with a fearsome screech, Kalameet flaps her little wings once, then again, whipping up a disproportionately strong current of wind that slashes painfully right across Anput's face. Anput stumbles backward with a cry, all her previous wounds catching up with her in an instant...

And now for something completely different! Artorias slaps Korra over the head with the flat of his blade. Korra's new composition of icy energy wasn't made to resist this kind of assault, and she slumps sideways to the ground, head pounding furiously. She doesn't make any move to get up, choosing instead to ponder how she punched and punched all she could, and dragon after dragon stood up to resist her, and now look at the trouble she's got herself into, she's such a disappointment to her tribe...

Meanwhile, Artorias slashes his sword in a quick circle, a transparent veil of protective energy forming in its path to expand into a bubble around him to protect him from danger. Seeing this, Anput decides to just sit down and take a short rest... but Kalameet is having none of it. A fierce cry and a flap of little wings later, Anput is bowled over by another burst of cold wind, and this time she can't find it in herself to get up. The last thing she sees before her suddenly leaden eyelids shut is the golden veil parting and then vanishing altogether from around Sangfroidish's team.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (2/3 left)

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: FLAPPING FEROCIOUSLY.
*Used*: Air Slash @ Anput ~ Air Slash @ Anput


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 48%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Kind of uncomfortable with venturing away from the land of the familiar Flash Cannon...
*Used*: Iron Head @ Korra ~ Protect

*Totodile* (2/3 left)

*Anput*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Shadow Claw @ Artorias ~ Chill (failed)


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Still discouraged. Currently Ice-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Ice Punch @ Kalameet ~ [tormented]

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Kalameet's Health: 100% - 11% (Ice Punch) = 89%
 Kalameet's Energy: 100% - 4% (Air Slash) - 4% (Air Slash) = 92%
 Artorias's Health: 55% - 7% (Shadow Claw) = 48%
 Artorias's Energy: 71% - 4% (Iron Head) -1% (Reflect) - 2% (Protect) - 1% (Reflect) = 63%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Anput's Health: 33% - 17% (Air Slash) - 17% (Air Slash) = 0%
 Anput's Energy: 58% - 5% (Shadow Claw) = 53%
 Korra's Health: 46% - 16% (Iron Head) = 30%
 Korra's Energy: 69% - 4% (Ice Punch) = 65%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Frogadier (97) > Noibat (55) > Honedge (28).
 I don't actually know anything about the actual Korra but I think she's from the water tribe? I'm actually watching AtLA for the first time right now haha.
 Anput's Chill totally failed because, you know, she sat down to try to relax and then Kalameet knocked her out right away.
 Sangfroidish's Reflect wore off after the second action. So did Korra's eternal torment. And so did Artorias's special attack drop, since the oh-so-captivating Anput has fainted.
 *Totodile* sends out, then *Sangfroidish* posts commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 9, 2015)

Ummm I totally forgot to dock energy for reflect for its last 3 actions. Fixing that now, so Artorias's energy is gonna go down by 3%.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 10, 2015)

Figures I'd completely forget about Torment and Reflect and all that ...

Oh well. Let's go, Sekhmet!


----------



## Meowth (Apr 10, 2015)

Right, let's even the scores a little.

Kalameet, hit Sekhmet with a *Super Fang*. When you've landed one, or if she protects, use *Dragon Pulse*s on Korra. If Sekhmet puts clones up take them out with *Air Cutter*.

*Super Fang @Sekhmet/Dragon Pulse @Korra/Air Cutter x3*

Artorias, keep smacking Korra with *Iron Head*s. If she changes herself back to Water-type, make that a *Shadow Claw*, and if she protects, use *Iron Defense*.

*Iron Head @Korra/Shadow Claw @Korra/Iron Defense x3*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 11, 2015)

It's a good thing you're faster, Sekhmet! Make a Substitute. Then use Thunder Wave, and follow that up with an Eerie Impulse.

Korra, steal that Dusk Stone. Then use Waterfall twice. However, if you can't use Waterfall, use Acrobatics, because why not.

*Sekhmet: Substitute (10%) ~ Thunder Wave @Kalameet ~ Eerie Impulse @Kalameet

Korra: Thief @Artorias ~ Waterfall @Artorias/Acrobatics @Artorias x2*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Sangfroidish* (2/3 left)

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: FLAPPING FEROCIOUSLY.


*Artorias*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 48%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Kind of uncomfortable with venturing away from the land of the familiar Flash Cannon...

*Totodile* (2/3 left)

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: MEWLING ADORABLY.


*Korra*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Still discouraged. Currently Ice-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -3 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
A shrill, pathetic, adorable mewl echoes through the subway carriage. Kalameet and Artorias find themselves utterly enraptured by Totodile's ADORABLE MEWLING LION oh it's just a plain old cat. It's still pretty adorable, though.

Shaking herself free from her existential crisis, Intrepid Frog surrounds herself with dark energy that flows into her veins as she leaps toward Artorias. She clubs him right over the hilt with a froggy fist and snatches his Dusk Stone for her own while he's distracted, scurrying back to her partner before he can take it back. A true demonstration of the honourable tactics of her tribe! Intrepid Frog is quite pleased.

Meanwhile, Sekhmet pounces enthusiastically on a heap of stuffing left over from Anput's destruction of the seats earlier and proceeds to scatter bits of cotton everywhere. The other Pokémon, two trainers, and the referee end up completely covered in a coat of fluff before she remembers her real objective and begins shaping a likeness of herself, tiny jolts of electricity erupting from her mane as she purrs happily at her new toy. A few of the sparks touch the pile of fuzz and it jumps to life, echoing its master's purrs, albeit with a grating, cotton-like sound to them.

Unfortunately, this new companionship is doomed to be cut short. Kalameet's fangs begin to glow blindingly white as he charges them up with as much energy as he can possibly muster. He streaks through the air toward Sekhmet with a low hiss, and Sekhmet's double cries out in horror and leaps at the last second to intercept the attack. Its last, pitiful attempt at a yowl rings through the room as Kalameet's supercharged fangs tear it to pieces, and Sekhmet crouches down to mourn her lost creation, completely ignoring her partner's distressed croaks for help as Artorias clunks her over the head with his blade again and Korra retaliates by cloaking herself in a veil of water droplets and ramming straight into said offending blade.

When she finally raises her head again, Sekhmet turns a vengeful gaze on her Substitute's destroyer. Kalameet stares back with unblinking yellow eyes, completely unfazed by Sekhmet's attempt to appear intimidating. Sekhmet bats a paw oh-so-threateningly at the air on front of her, and a thin jolt of electricity jumps out of it, flying straight to the air to electrify Kalameet's wings. The Noibat frantically attempts to flap his wings and fails, falling halfway through the air before regaining control of himself to hover at a much lower height.

Kalameet looks at Artorias, and Artorias looks at Kalameet, and the two teammates nod to each other in understanding and turn upon Korra as one. Kalameet charges up a sphere of bright green dragon energy and lets it fly to engulf Korra in a burst of blazing draconic flame. The fire burns for so long, in fact, that Artorias has to wait a bit for it to die out before enshrouding the tip of his sword in ghostly energy and hacking away at Korra's neck through her frothy white scarf. The dual assault is too much for our intrepid hero, and she falls to her side with a final croak of despair.

Sekhmet sees her partner fall and begins yowling in anguish, unconsciously emitting a strange pulse of electrical energy as she does so that floods over Kalameet and overwhelms him with its ultrasonic pitch that only he can hear. Struggling to regain his focus, he looks around the carriage, completely bewildered; he's meant to be attacking Korra, but the Frogadier isn't here anymore. What's he supposed to do now? Artorias answers the question for him, slashing at Sekhmet's mane with his sword imbued with ghostly energy, and Kalameet follows suit, firing off a second pulse of green draconic flame. Sekhmet mewls and wails in pain and they both flinch a little, feeling somewhat guilty about ganging up on the poor, defenseless kitty...

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish* (2/3 left)

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Confused and disoriented; both his brain and the rest of his nervous system feel completely scrambled. Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Super Fang @ Sekhmet ~ Dragon Pulse @ Korra ~ Dragon Pulse @ Sekhmet


*Artorias* 
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Feeling even more uncomfortable: not only has he hurt the poor kitty, but he hasn't used his signature move in an entire round! _-1 Attack_.
*Used*: Iron Head @ Korra ~ Shadow Claw @ Korra ~ Shadow Claw @ Sekhmet

*Totodile* (1/3 left)

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 71%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Mewling pathetically.
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Thunder Wave @ Kalameet ~ Eerie Impulse @ Kalameet


*Korra*  @ Dusk Stone
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Thief @ Artorias ~ Waterfall @ Artorias ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Kalameet's Health: 89%
 Kalameet's Energy: 92% - 34% (Super Fang) - 3% (Dragon Pulse) - 3% (Dragon Pulse) = 52%
 Artorias's Health: 48% - 13% (Thief) - 14% (Waterfall) = 21%
 Artorias's Energy: 63% - 4% (Iron Head) - 4% (Shadow Claw) - 4% (Shadow Claw) = 51%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Sekhmet's Health: 100% - 10% (Substitute) - 7% (Shadow Claw) - 12% (Dragon Pulse) = 71%
 Sekhmet's Substitute: 10% - 45% (Super Fang) = 0%
 Sekhmet's Energy: 100% - 5% (Substitute) - 3% (Thunder Wave) - 2% (Eerie Impulse) = 90%
 Korra's Health: 30% - 10% (Iron Head) - 14% (Dragon Pulse) - 8% (Shadow Claw) = 0%
 Korra's Energy: 65% - 3% (Thief) - 3% (Waterfall) = 59%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Luxio (60) > Honedge (28) > Noibat (55 / 4).
 Blugh, sorry for quality of writing. I've been feeling kind of stuck. Please let me know if any of the numbers seem odd as well, since I was really tired and distracted when I did the calcs. :C
 Korra's Thief was a critical hit. So were _both_ of Kalameet's Dragon Pulses.
 As far as I can tell, using Super Fang on a Substitute does damage equal to 50% of the owner's health to the Substitute.
 Artorias's Shadow Claw on the second action KO'd Korra.
 After Korra fainted, Artorias and Kalameet had no idea what to do with themselves, so they each performed one of their commands at random on whoever they could see (i.e., Sekhmet).
 *Totodile* posts commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 12, 2015)

Poor Korra. Good night, sweet princess! We will probably avenge you.

This is starting to get a bit tight, Sekhmet, but I have faith in you. Being alone does have its upsides, so let's take advantage of that: Discharge those guys like a sergeant dealing with misconduct. Then, use Night Slash on Artorias, but if he Protects, use Ice Fang on Kalameet. Finish with another Discharge. If at any point both of them are Protecting, Howl viciously like lions always do.

*Discharge/Howl ~ Night Slash @Artorias/Ice Fang @Kalameet/Howl ~ Discharge/Howl*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

how am i doing this well

I would love to Wide Guard against both of those Discharges but apparently I need rocks for that and we're on a blinking train. Instead, let's just use *Double Team* to give us a chance against that Night Slash and then *Metal Sound* until you drop, Artorias. Godspeed, you spammy bastard o7

*Double Team ~ Metal Sound ~ Metal Sound*

Meanwhile, Kalameet, let's throw a ton of *Facade*s at it. Throw in a *Chill *on the second action to boost our ailing energy reserves. If you're fully paralysed, just try to chill the best you can instead.

*Facade/Chill ~ Chill ~ Facade/Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

noooo I wrote a whole reffing with Sangfroidish's old commands ;;


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

I WILL REWRITE LATER I GUESS, TAKE THIS THING edit: OKAY CLUMSILY REDONE LOL

*Round Seven*​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Confused and disoriented; both his brain and the rest of his nervous system feel completely scrambled. Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.


*Artorias* 
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 51%
*Status*: Feeling even more uncomfortable: not only has he hurt the poor kitty, but he hasn't used his signature move in an entire round! _-1 Attack_.

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 71%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Mewling pathetically.

------------------------------​
With an indignant yowl, Sekhmet starts to gather up electrical energy that expands into an orb crackling with static around her, making her fur stand up on end. Sparks fly from her tail to ignite the unstable ball of electricity and it explodes outward in all directions, waves of energy engulfing both Artorias and Kalameet as they cry out in horror. The subway carriage abruptly stops moving and the lights fizzle out, plunging the arena in darkness until the faint blue of the emergency lights that blink on in the tunnel outside outside filters in through the windows.

Artorias propels his sword through the air toward Sekhmet, watching her warily with his one eye. "Easy, now, kitty... there's a good kitty..." As he gets within biting distance, Sekhmet snaps at him furiously, and he screams and shoots away, leaving a trail behind him that forms into two identical Artoriases. Sekhmet looks around at them in confusion, as Kalameet desperately tries to regain control of his erratically spasming wings.

Vicious kitty watches the clones carefully and then slashes hard at one of the Artoriases with claws laced in ghostly energy. The Honedge screams again in agony, revealing himself as the true Artorias, and his clones disappear in a flash. The caustic energy burns and tears through the metal of his blade, leaving uncharacteristically huge gashes in its wake, and Artorias disappears back into his sheath, completely spent. Kalameet doesn't really give a shit, though, as he's busy lounging about on one of the seat cushions. Still angered, the Luxio unleashes a second devastating pulse of electricity in all directions, and the poor electrified bat thrashes at her uncontrollably in revenge, putting all his embarrassment and fury at not being able to even control his own wings behind the force of the attack.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: ANGERED LIKE AN ANGRY DRAGON. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: [paralyzed] ~ Chill ~ Facade @ Sekhmet


*Artorias* 
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 49%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Double Team ~ nothing ~ nothing

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: MEWLING LIKE A MEWLING KITTY.
*Used*: Discharge ~ Night Slash @ Artorias ~ Discharge

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Kalameet's Health: 89% - 10% (Discharge) - 10% (Discharge) = 69%
 Kalameet's Energy: 52% - 8% (Facade) + 10% (Chill) = 54%
 Artorias's Health: 21% - 10% (Discharge) - 14% (Night Slash) = 0%
 Artorias's Energy: 51% - 2% (Double Team) = 49%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Sekhmet's Health: 71% - 13% (Facade) = 58%
 Sekhmet's Energy: 90% - 4% (Discharge) - 5% (Night Slash) - 4% (Discharge) = 77%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Luxio (60) > Noibat (55 / 3).
 Unfortunately I can't let that Chill conditional fly because by the time Kalameet realized she was fully paralyzed, it was too late to switch commands.
 Night Slash was a critical hit and knocked Artorias out.
 SIGHS AT SANGFROIDISH'S EDITED COMMANDS as it turns out Night Slash hit the real Artorias so at least I don't have to edit too much.
 *Sangfroidish* posts commands first.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

Serves you right for reffing so fast! wait what

Anyway that's what I get for thinking about stuff I guess >:V Let's put up a medium *Substitute *and keep up the *Facade*s. *Hyper Voice* if he has a substitute of his own, and take out any clones he puts up with *Air Cutter*.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Facade/Hyper Voice/Air Cutter ~ Facade/Hyper Voice/Air Cutter*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 12, 2015)

Ice him.

*Ice Fang x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: ANGERED LIKE AN ANGRY DRAGON. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: MEWLING LIKE A MEWLING KITTY.

------------------------------​
Sekhmet's teeth glint a bright blue, light reflecting off the slick of ice that's encrusted them before she lunges forward to sink them deep into Kalameet's right wing, striking a nerve in just the right place. The Noibat screeches in terror, and, unable to escape, resorts to gulping down his Yache Berry to soften the blow. He scatters their remains on the ground beneath him and exhales a soft breath; as the mist from his breath touches the remains of the berry, they expand together with some of the cotton lying on the ground to form a living, breathing, flapping copy of himself, which Sekhmet immediately begins tearing into, scattering berry skins and bits of fluff all over the carriage. Looking on in horror as Sekhmet desecrates his precious creation, Kalameet launches himself at the Luxio and begins pummeling her with his little feet and wings, putting more force behind the attack than even he thought he was capable of. Sekhmet continues gnawing, and Kalameet continues thrashing, until finally the poor Substitute bursts into pieces and doesn't reform again. Kalameet's wings droop in grief, and Sekhmet's stomach growls.

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Mourning his Substitute. Moderately paralyzed (13% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Facade ~ Facade

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Getting kind of hungry. That Substitute only whetted her appetite.
*Used*: Ice Fang ~ Ice Fang ~ Ice Fang

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Kalameet's Health: 69% - 8% (Ice Fang) - 15% (Substitute) = 46%
 Kalameet's Substitute: 15% - 13% (Ice Fang) - 13% (Ice Fang) = 0%
 Kalameet's Energy: 54% - 8% (Facade) - 8% (Facade) = 38%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Sekhmet's Health: 58% - 20% (Facade) - 20% (Facade) = 18%
 Sekhmet's Energy: 77% - 4% (Ice Fang) - 4% (Ice Fang) - 4% (Ice Fang) = 65%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Luxio (60) > Noibat (55 / 2).
 There's not really much I can do with simple repeated moves. :C
 Sekhmet's first Ice Fang was a critical hit. So were both of Kalameet's Facades. Jeez.
 Kalameet rolled for paralysis the first action, so its severity didn't drop that action. Substitute was unaffected, though.
 *Totodile* posts commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, this is unfortunate. But we're going down fighting! Use Ice Fangs and Thunderbolt for as long as you're alive. If he Protects, take a Rest, or use Snore if you're already resting.

*Ice Fang/Rest ~ Thunderbolt/Rest/Snore ~ Ice Fang/Rest/Snore*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

Okay buddy, the possibility of parafail notwithstanding, we totally got this one. Let's finish it with one last spamfest and kill the kitty with an *Outrage*! Pls to not be parafailing though.

*Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Outrage*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Mourning his Substitute. Moderately paralyzed (13% failure chance). _-1 Attack, -2 Special Attack_.

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Getting kind of hungry. That Substitute only whetted her appetite.

------------------------------​
With no Substitute left to gnaw on, Sekhmet goes right back to the real thing. Condensation forming near her mouth, she supercools the air around her fangs so that they freeze over with a covering of ice. She pounces on the defenseless Noibat and bites down, hard; so hard, in fact, that Kalameet completely forgets what his next move was supposed to be as he struggles in agony against the freezing cold teeth piercing his skin.

It comes back to him, is shocked back into him, really, after Sekhmet throws a huge jolt of electricity right into his face. Pulling himself upright, Kalameet cloaks himself in a swirling vortex of dark orange draconic flame and roars with all the fury possible in his sound range. It comes out as kind of a hiss mingled with a pathetic little squeak, but the fire alone is frightening enough for Sekhmet, who scrambles to get away from the rampaging bat looming above her. There's nowhere to go in this tiny subway carriage, however, and she has no escape as Kalameet slaps her upside the head with wings surrounding by vicious dragon fire. Sekhmet half hopes that she can put the flames out with yet another ice-laced bite, but though the Noibat cries out in pain, the flames keep burning as strongly as ever. Towering over the cowering kitty, Kalameet stomps her head into the ground with a furious hiss, hardly even noticing the Luxio falling into unconsciousness as he rages on to destroy the rest of the seats in the subway carriage. Good thing this was an old, unused car, right? Oh... the trainers paid a hefty deposit on it...?

------------------------------​
*Sangfroidish*

*Kalameet*  @ Yache Berry
*Ability*: Telepathy
*Health*: 9%
*Energy*: 26%
*Status*: TRIUMPHANT OVER THE POOR INNOCENT KITTY. ROOOOAAAARRR.
*Used*: [flinched] ~ Outrage ~ Outrage

*Totodile*

*Sekhmet*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Ice Fang ~ Thunderbolt ~ Ice Fang

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg lies, forlorn and abandoned, beneath a seat.
 Bits of stuffing lie all over the floor. They're itchy.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Sangfroidish




 Kalameet's Health: 46% - 13% (Ice Fang) - 11% (Thunderbolt) - 13% (Ice Fang)= 9%
 Kalameet's Energy: 38% - 6% (Outrage) - 6% (Outrage) = 26%






Spoiler: Totodile




 Sekhmet's Health: 18% - 14% (Outrage) - 14% (Outrage) = 0%
 Sekhmet's Energy: 65% - 4% (Ice Fang) - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Ice Fang) = 53%




*Notes*

 Sekhmet's first Ice Fang made Kalameet flinch.
 After a furious fight to the finish, Sangfroidish edges out to be the victor! He gets $24, Kalameet gets 3 exp, and Artorias and the Lumbering Beast get 2 exp each. Totodile gets $12, 2 exp and happiness for Anput, 3 exp for Sekhmet, and 2 exp for Korra. I get $15.
 Good game, both of you! It was really down to the wire at the end there.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

freaking jesus I totally did not deserve to win that literal trainwreck but I will take it. I'm fighting so many ridiculously close battles lately what the hell

Awesome fight, Totodile! I was pretty much convinced you had me right from the word go when I screwed up with that Power Trick, and then later when I screwed up literally everything else, but I guess I made it work o/ And thanks for taking us, Eifie! Splendid reffing as always~


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

LOL WHY DID NOBODY BOTHER TO TELL ME THAT KALAMEET WAS A HE UNTIL NOW


----------



## Meowth (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't really have the nerve to mention it considering all the pronoun confusion I get up to myself :v


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

hahaha I was working so hard on remembering Anput's pronouns all the time because I kept calling her a he. I think I fixed all of Kalameet's pronouns now.


----------



## Totodile (Apr 12, 2015)

It really was close! Good game, Sangfroidish! I should have been more attentive about minor details like a screen being up and such, but it was still intense!

And thanks for reffing, Eifie!


----------

